# Employee in Jail....



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Based on the OP's original post, battery could be anything. From a swat on the butt for back talking, running into the street, or, a slap across the face. I wasn't there, so I can't say for certain. 

There's definitely something going on with the "girlfriend". I doubt the kid would have called it in to the cops, so likely she did. So you have to wonder about the relationship and who's the adult here. 

As far as going home for lunch, who cares? If you can jump on jet, fly to NY for a lobster lunch, and, come back in time, so what? As long as my guys take their 30 minute lunch and two 15 minute breaks, or, combine it all together so I am square with the state, I am good with it. I do encourage them to bring their lunch to save some money and not eat out (which takes too much time usually and costs a good chunk too). But whatever, it's their time and money.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Kscarpentry said:


> Well here's the update. I'm going to stay out of this. I appreciate everyone's advice. I've only had employees for a couple years so I'm just getting used to all that comes with it. He also supposedly got out last Thursday night but hasn't showed up since then. I really figured he'd show up for work like nothing happened.
> 
> I guess the help wanted ad starts this week!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk



You might want to call him up and just ask: What's going on?

If he wants to come back and work, he'll have to say so. Or, you can tell him this situation needs to be resolved, then, you will consider having him come back depending on the outcome of the charges and the case. 

Otherwise, you have to assume that he isn't coming back, and, has quit. But at this point you don't know. He could show up tomorrow or the next day. 

Get it clear and settled for now.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

cwatbay said:


> I do encourage them to bring their lunch to save some money and not eat out (which takes too much time usually and costs a good chunk too). But whatever, it's their time and money.


When I was in High School, I worked at a full service gas station. I never wanted to order lunch. Always wanted to bring it. 
I looked at it as, If my lunch costs X amount, how many hours am I working, just to pay for my lunch.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

cwatbay said:


> You might want to call him up and just ask: What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree maybe he is assuming that he is fired and is embarrassed about the situation? If he was a decent employee and you need him then maybe you could hash it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are in jail how is it the employer's duty to check up on you to see if you are out yet? The way I see it the ball is in your court.


----------



## WillRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

you should stay out of his personal business. you are not responsible for his personal liabilities


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

RangoWA said:


> If you are in jail how is it the employer's duty to check up on you to see if you are out yet? The way I see it the ball is in your court.


Cell phone's don't take collect calls. 

I've worked with guys that if they didn't show up and they didn't call, that night we'd call the local jails to see if they were in there. It was usually one of their exes doing their BS with them, sometimes getting them throw in jail on a warrant they knew was no good, but the paperwork just hadn't caught up with them yet for child support. 
Restraining orders and/or restraining order violations are their favorite way to **** guys as the courts automatically default in their favor.

Some states/cities have a "mandatory arrest" meaning that if they go to a dwelling on a "domestic disturbance" call, there is a "mandatory arrest". I did type that right--a phone call, means there WILL be an arrest, period.

The whole "domestic violence" laws have given me great disbelief in the legal system and in females.

I just work construction and for most of my life, I wind up doing it with people that wind up being my friends. Glad I haven't had the experience for very long of working for companies/corporations where people are plug and play. I usually don't stay long at those companies as I know I'm very replaceable....just as they are to me.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Krok said:


> Cell phone's don't take collect calls.
> 
> I've worked with guys that if they didn't show up and they didn't call, that night we'd call the local jails to see if they were in there. It was usually one of their exes doing their BS with them, sometimes getting them throw in jail on a warrant they knew was no good, but the paperwork just hadn't caught up with them yet for child support.
> Restraining orders and/or restraining order violations are their favorite way to **** guys as the courts automatically default in their favor.
> ...


I call bull on the mandatory arrest for a domestic disturbance. Anywhere. It isn't an employers duty to go find you if you don't show up for work. Have you ever run a business? There's plenty else to do. If I knew an employee was prone to getting locked up he wouldn't be an employee for long. You can't run a business that way.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Krok said:


> Cell phone's don't take collect calls.
> 
> I've worked with guys that if they didn't show up and they didn't call, that night we'd call the local jails to see if they were in there. It was usually one of their exes doing their BS with them, sometimes getting them throw in jail on a warrant they knew was no good, but the paperwork just hadn't caught up with them yet for child support.
> Restraining orders and/or restraining order violations are their favorite way to **** guys as the courts automatically default in their favor.
> ...


this post and your signature speaks volumes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Guys who don't pay for the kids are dirtbags imo. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Guys who don't pay for the kids are dirtbags imo.


And if he will cheat his children he'll cheat you.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Start looking for a new helper. Been down this road with an employee and usually gets worse. 
You could testify judgment of character, I have done once before in letter but not in court.


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

RangoWA said:


> I call bull on the mandatory arrest for a domestic disturbance. Anywhere.


You should get out and experience the world more often. Since algore invented the internet, unless there's your leftist censorship, you can even find all you don't know. Like this:



> “Just call the police, they have to do something,” is sometimes the advice given to a woman who reveals that she is a victim of intimate partner violence (IPV), more commonly called domestic violence. The thinking behind the advice is a positive opinion that mandatory arrest – a policy that was created in an effort to curb domestic violence – is an effective way to stop the abuse.
> 
> The law, active in 22 states including Ohio, says that police officers responding to a call for help would no longer need to determine whether one person was truly violent or out of control; every time someone reported abuse, the police would simply be required to make an arrest.
> 
> http://www.uakron.edu/im/news/mandatory-arrest-laws-may-hurt-domestic-violence-victims/



And my signature line triggered you? Are you one of those contractors that go around demanding that people treat you just like all the bigger, more successful, established contractors though you don't have their track record?

Personally, I don't show up anywhere and demand people treat me in any manner. I let my actions and my work speak for me. Nothing screams "I'm inferior and incapable" as loudly as some 6 month helper demanding to be a lead, or a small time contractor wanting to be given the discounts like the big boys get.....


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> Guys who don't pay for the kids are dirtbags imo.
> Mike.


Don't pay for their kids like the typical nfl or nba player?
Or the contractor that got hosed by a man hating judge that set his support level based upon his peak time of year...and spread that out over the whole year? Then took great pleasure at tormenting him whenever he would come in and try to contest it/lower it, even throwing him in jail and not letting him out so he could work, knowing he'd be responsible for those months in addition to him losing his jobs that he was on.

His ex would also call the police on him for violating the restraining order....by her going to bars he was at, then calling the police on him being there. She did everything she could to get him thrown into jail as often as she could and get him in front of that judge.
He lost his land and his house and he was living in his pick up truck and work trailer in an effort to keep up.

Ever hear the saying, "A stallion will drive off a threat to the herd....but a mare will chase down the threat and kill it"? 

IMO when you hear what sounds like your voice, you should look around to see if there's a hole in the ground somewhere around you.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

another shining example of how decisions we make early in life, dictate the rest of it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't pay for your kids you're a pos. It's not complicated. If you married a loser woman, you still need to pay for your kids. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

derailed thread

way off the tracks


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

RangoWA said:


> If you are in jail how is it the employer's duty to check up on you to see if you are out yet? The way I see it the ball is in your court.




Depends on how bad you need to his help to get the job completed! Haha 

Been desperate for help a couple times over the years, For example having to pick up an employee from their home that doesn’t have a car because I didn’t have any other help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Krok said:


> You should get out and experience the world more often. Since algore invented the internet, unless there's your leftist censorship, you can even find all you don't know. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never read your signature. Looks like you're the one that got triggered. Instead of relying on some silly op-ed piece quote the law you claim exists. 22 staes so it should be easy. I was and probably still am a member of a LEO forum if it's still around and participated for a decade and never heard of anything close to that. It makes no sense. You went for for emotional appeal instead of providing any substance. Because it ain't there.

I have no idea what you were trying to do with the contractor spiel. Just post the law that makes your case. No cop I ever saw or talked to said they had to arrest someone due a phone call. They show up for an infinite number of reasons. Now in domestic violence cases someone will likely get stuffed into the back of a squad car if someone got smacked around and there's evidence but that's not quite the same as a phone call.

The "intimidation" comes from the snowflakes that hate cops so much they can't see straight and use smears to try to support their assertions.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Krok said:


> Don't pay for their kids like the typical nfl or nba player?
> Or the contractor that got hosed by a man hating judge that set his support level based upon his peak time of year...and spread that out over the whole year? Then took great pleasure at tormenting him whenever he would come in and try to contest it/lower it, even throwing him in jail and not letting him out so he could work, knowing he'd be responsible for those months in addition to him losing his jobs that he was on.
> 
> His ex would also call the police on him for violating the restraining order....by her going to bars he was at, then calling the police on him being there. She did everything she could to get him thrown into jail as often as she could and get him in front of that judge.
> ...


Abuse of the court systems do happen but anecdotal stories don't excuse all those who haven't payed child support that could have. Stallions and mares? Seriously?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Depends on how bad you need to his help to get the job completed! Haha
> 
> Been desperate for help a couple times over the years, For example having to pick up an employee from their home that doesn’t have a car because I didn’t have any other help.


But that's your choice, as it should be. There's no obligation to track down people that don't show up for work.


----------



## Carpenter Mark (Aug 29, 2013)

Just a quick need to know- how old is the girlfriends kid?

I had a guy come in with a black eye and a sore arm-his live in girlfriend's 16 yr old son punched him in the face and hit him with a bat because he wouldn't give him the keys to the only car. He couldn't defend himself properly-ie: make him stop- because his girl was screaming she'd have him arrested. Kid showed up at my site later that week to take the guys car, they started screaming at each other while clients were there.
I went out and told the kid and his buddy who brought him to get off my site or else. They replied they weren't eighteen, can't touch us, Eff off
Cops were called and they were reluctant to do anything because all of a sudden *I* was threatening. I eventually got the kids off my job and the employee quit the next day because his girlfriend screamed him into it. Poor bastard went broke not long after- _upside_ is she and her snotty brat left him living in his car. 

My feeling is we've become far too soft with being able to disipline kids and protect ourselves against abusers who know the system.
But if a person beats on someone who can't defend themselves against them, burn 'em.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's why you just tell them 'Please leave immediately.' If they don't just turn around and call the police and let them know you're being threatened with a 2X4 or whatever. The kids will hear it. Problem solved one way or another.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

RE: mandatory arrest. It?s real. 

https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/222679.pdf


----------



## Kscarpentry (Apr 12, 2014)

Carpenter Mark said:


> Just a quick need to know- how old is the girlfriends kid?
> 
> I had a guy come in with a black eye and a sore arm-his live in girlfriend's 16 yr old son punched him in the face and hit him with a bat because he wouldn't give him the keys to the only car. He couldn't defend himself properly-ie: make him stop- because his girl was screaming she'd have him arrested. Kid showed up at my site later that week to take the guys car, they started screaming at each other while clients were there.
> I went out and told the kid and his buddy who brought him to get off my site or else. They replied they weren't eighteen, can't touch us, Eff off
> ...


Sorry for the long delay to reply. I missed this during the holiday. The girlfriends kid is 19 or 20. Worthless kid living on the couch with no job. 

All is resolved now. I didn't attend court date. He received a lesser charge and diversion for the lesser charge. He left the girlfriend and that messed up stuff and is back working hard for me. Thanks for everyone's advice and comments they are all great and helpful in the learning process! 


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

RangoWA said:


> I call bull on the mandatory arrest for a domestic disturbance. Anywhere. It isn't an employers duty to go find you if you don't show up for work. Have you ever run a business? There's plenty else to do. If I knew an employee was prone to getting locked up he wouldn't be an employee for long. You can't run a business that way.


RangoWA- There is no calling bull on the mandatory arrest for a domestic disturbance at least here in AR and when I lived in Texas. I saw several guys I worked with arrest because the other party somehow had an injury. I do not know if the injury came from the disturbance or they injured themselves by slapping their own face or some other part of their body.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

odleo said:


> RangoWA- There is no calling bull on the mandatory arrest for a domestic disturbance at least here in AR and when I lived in Texas. I saw several guys I worked with arrest because the other party somehow had an injury. I do not know if the injury came from the disturbance or they injured themselves by slapping their own face or some other part of their body.


Like I said, it was bull. You changed it from a phone call to an injury.


----------

